# New guy



## Reeltango (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello all. New guy to the comunity with the hopes of snagging some new fly designs and hopefully stay abreast with current skiff news. I currently own a New Water Stilt and also fish out of a buddies Lostman from time to time. Mainly flyfish but do not descriminate when it comes to bending a rod. My little boy is growing fast so anticipate having to upsize my boat in the near future, but for now sight casting shallow water is where I am at.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Reel! Stilt eh? Must be a Texan. I'm down in Houston, whereabouts are you?


----------



## Reeltango (Aug 23, 2015)

Gramps said:


> Welcome Reel! Stilt eh? Must be a Texan. I'm down in Houston, whereabouts are you?


Corpus Christi


----------

